# That age-old hunt...Need new dogfood suggestions



## Squeeji (Feb 17, 2012)

So again I'm on the prowl for dog food, my little guy has been doing super well on Victor 30/20 but I've been having issues getting it, because I can't drive that far out into the boonies (and its not sold online). So I'm back to trying to find some food, I have a TSC, A Pet Supplies Plus, PetCo and a Pet People near me...Barnabus doesn't do well with potatoes so most grainfree is out- he becomes a yeasty gross mess!


He tends to lose weight on anything lower than 18% fat, and looks flabby with anything too high in carbs. He's a very very active Boston Terrier boy....we bike ride daily, agility and we're gonna try rally out later this summer.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Squeeji said:


> So again I'm on the prowl for dog food, my little guy has been doing super well on Victor 30/20 but I've been having issues getting it, because I can't drive that far out into the boonies (and its not sold online). So I'm back to trying to find some food, I have a TSC, A Pet Supplies Plus, PetCo and a Pet People near me...Barnabus doesn't do well with potatoes so most grainfree is out- he becomes a yeasty gross mess!
> 
> 
> He tends to lose weight on anything lower than 18% fat, and looks flabby with anything too high in carbs. He's a very very active Boston Terrier boy....we bike ride daily, agility and we're gonna try rally out later this summer.


You can get Victor online here: Victor Dog Food Online


----------



## Squeeji (Feb 17, 2012)

riddick4811 said:


> You can get Victor online here: Victor Dog Food Online


This site has been on and off all this last month...so I've been concerned about ordering from here. Have you ordered from them? If so- how was the service? Product...etc?


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Squeeji said:


> This site has been on and off all this last month...so I've been concerned about ordering from here. Have you ordered from them? If so- how was the service? Product...etc?


I just placed an order. Got an email saying it was shipped next day but it has only been 2 days. Figure I'll get it the middle to end of next week. Closest place that carries it is a 40 minute drive through a busy part of town with horrid traffic and completely out of my way and always end up taking me 3 hours before I get back home so I would rather avoid it if I can. So I'm hoping this works out.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Maybe this? Products - High Protein Formulas Food - Back to Basics Back to Basics High Protein Grain Free is also potato free. Seems to be a lot of meat and organs in all the formulas. I'm going to try the pork with my allergy dog.


----------



## TheAgilitySheltie (Jan 16, 2013)

Here a few I found:

Nutrisca
DOGSWELL® NUTRISCA® Grain Free Potato Free Premium Dog Food

Cannine Caviar
http://www.caninecaviar.com/

Natures Varitey
http://http://m.naturesvariety.com/Instinct/dog/kibble/all


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Squeeji said:


> This site has been on and off all this last month...so I've been concerned about ordering from here. Have you ordered from them? If so- how was the service? Product...etc?


Got my order within 4 days (NY to FL). One bag was wrong- emailed them. They responded within 10 minutes and said to keep the bag or donate it and they shipped out the correct bag that day.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

In the Nutro Natural Choice line does have a formula called High Endurance that is 30% protein and 20% fat. The High Endurance formula is actually Chicken Meal, Whole Brown Rice, and Oatmeal formula so it is not grain free. It doesn't have any corn or wheat. Natural Choice is sold at Petco and Petsmart so you won't need to order it online.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Amazon sells victor. it's pricey though.


----------

